# Dolby Collaborates with Leading Hollywood Studios to Deliver High-Quality Audio for Digital Content



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

*Dolby Collaborates with Leading Hollywood Studios to Deliver High-Quality Audio for Digital Content*
_Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment and Anchor Bay Entertainment choose Dolby Digital Plus for premium surround sound experience_

*San Francisco, December 11, 2013-*Dolby Laboratories, Inc. (NYSE: DLB) today announced that Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment and Anchor Bay Entertainment now encode movies and TV programs in the UltraViolet™Common File Format (CFF) using Dolby® Digital Plus™.

With UltraViolet, consumers can download and stream their favorite movies and television programs anytime and anywhere to their TV screens, personal computers, tablets, and mobile phones. With the launch of UltraViolet CFF for downloads, titles from Twentieth Century Fox and Anchor Bay will feature premium surround sound from Dolby. Digital entertainment services including CinemaNow™, Target Ticket™, and VUDU™ will deliver UltraViolet CFF-encoded TV shows and movies in Dolby Digital Plus from these studios.

"These two studios have some of the most iconic and beloved titles in the industry, and represent the diversity of Hollywood content available in the UltraViolet ecosystem," said Ron Geller, Vice President, Worldwide Content Relations, Dolby Laboratories. "This is further validation that the industry trusts Dolby to deliver an optimized audio experience to any screen, across all content genres, to a broad range of movie lovers."

According to recent research conducted by Parks Associates, 50% of consumers in the United States indicated that sound is very important to them when watching movies on their smartphones and tablets.

"Advancements in technology continue to enhance the digital ownership experience with the freedom and flexibility for consumers to view movies and TV shows on their terms across a multitude of devices," said Danny Kaye, EVP Global Research and Technology Strategy, Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment. "The addition of Dolby Digital Plus to our Digital HD movies offers consumers the added benefit of a premium audio experience backed by Dolby's decades-long expertise in delivering cinematic surround sound."

"The continued growth of the UltraViolet ecosystem is remarkable, and our work with Dolby allows our audiences to enjoy terrific audio experiences on their digital devices," said Bill Clark, president of Anchor Bay Entertainment.

Mark Teitell, General Manager, Digital Entertainment Content Ecosystem (DECE, the industry alliance that designed, built, and operates UltraViolet) said, "As a Founding and Management Committee Member of DECE, Dolby has been integral to the definition and launch of UltraViolet into the market. Now, as the consumer launch of CFF approaches and encoding has started, congratulations are due to Dolby, Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment, Anchor Bay, and the other pioneering CFF implementers who are bringing this innovation to market."

*About UltraViolet CFF and Dolby Digital Plus*
Dolby Digital Plus is a proven platform for high-quality audio and consistency in entertainment wherever the viewer chooses to experience it, featured in more than 1.638 billion products worldwide.

Five prominent Hollywood studios have adopted Dolby Digital Plus to enable high-quality multichannel audio for their UltraViolet libraries through the UltraViolet Common File Format.

To learn more about Dolby Digital Plus and hear the difference it makes, visit the Dolby website.

To learn more about UltraViolet and the UltraViolet Common File Format, visit www.UVVU.com.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

So how would my AVR, a 2-3 yr old Pioneer 1020k, recognize this file format? And how would it be different than say Dolby 5.1 or DTS? Does it differentiate between 1,2, or 5-7 speakers? Or is it just for single speaker devices?


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

I thought the UltraViolet format had died. It has been awhile, but I remember reading that it didn't work well.


----------

